# Best shirt type for vinyl



## Maxcat (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't know if I'm just misfiring on my search but I can't find a thread that discusses the pros and cons of each material type for vinyl. I went to the Siser site which shows cotton, blend, etc. are all OK but I though cotton had issues over time due to the shirt shrinking over time.

Thanks


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Nope. I have a customer whos shirts I did for him 5 years ago, the Siser Easyweed was still great. But the neck of the Gildan ultra cotton shirts had finally started to get holes in them.

I love Easyweed.


----------



## ProArtShirts (May 3, 2010)

I use Stahl's vinyl - press on 100% cotton, blends and 100% poly works great on all of them.
I only use Gildan shirts.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

ProArtShirts said:


> I use Stahl's vinyl - press on 100% cotton, blends and 100% poly works great on all of them.
> I only use Gildan shirts.


Me2, I love Premium+ and Fashion Film...Gildan too.


----------



## j4k (Oct 27, 2009)

I use all types of vinyl from a few different companies, both cut only and print and cut vinyl. I use them regularly on all types of items. My most used vinyl is Stahls express print (pretty much sticks to anything), which I print with my Roland SP300i. For cut only I like to use stahls sports film lite, Spectra eco film from Imprintables, and Easyweed from Coastal Business Supplies.


I have listed my favorite vinyl for different products below

*Tees (I mainly use Gildan 2000)*
- full color - express print, for special effects - Stahls TEK series
- 1 color - sports film light, eco film, easyweed
*100% polyester sports shirts/jerseys/polo shirts*
- full color - express print, for delicate items Stahls Opaque (thin/stretchy/less heat for pressing)
- 1 color - sports film light, eco film, easyweed and superfilm from stahls (very soft hand on sports fabric)
*Sublimated fabrics*
- full color - Stahls SuperTEK sublistop
- for 1 color - sports film lite
*Canvas bags*
- Full color and 1 color - express print
*Hats*
- Full color - express print
- 1 color - ecofilm, easyweed
*Cinch sacks*
- Full color - express print
- 1 color - ecofilm, sports film lite, easyweed

So these are my favorite vinyls to use, however I do use all different types, depending on what the client wants and the fabric being used.

Other than user error like too much/not enough heat or too much/not enough time pressing, I haven't had much issues with any of the vinyl I have bought from Stahls, Imprintables or Coastal Business supplies over the last 5 years. 

The only vinyl I have had issues with are the following:
- Stahls Premium Plus - wasnt staying on fabric for long, I found that the few colors with a white backing adhered to the shirts better than the colored backing. 
- Color Print PU from Coastal Business supplies- hard to weed and ink fades/washes off too fast. 

I only used the above 2 vinyls for a short while a few years ago, and haven't used them since. So I don't know if they have been improved.

Hope you find this info useful.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

j4k said:


> I use all types of vinyl from a few different companies, both cut only and print and cut vinyl. I use them regularly on all types of items. My most used vinyl is Stahls express print (pretty much sticks to anything), which I print with my Roland SP300i. For cut only I like to use stahls sports film lite, Spectra eco film from Imprintables, and Easyweed from Coastal Business Supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate to hear you had problems with Premium Plus. I have been using it now for about 2years and I RARELY get a shirt back that I have pressed it on. So maybe they improved.

CalhTech>


----------

